# I'm On My Way To Dallas



## dysartsmoker (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm leaving for Dallas on Thursday going to do a little golfing and going to the Cowboy's and Falcon's game on Sunday any good Q-joints in the area I can maybe get to????


----------



## mybad (Oct 19, 2009)

Go Cowboys!


----------



## scrapiron (Oct 19, 2009)

Falcons are my second favorite team Sunday! Go Falcons!


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 19, 2009)

Have a good and safe trip and don't forget the food there it great.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 19, 2009)

I was in Dallas before and there was a place called Rudy's I think. If you ask the locals they will tell you. It was pretty darn good.


----------



## jamesb (Oct 20, 2009)

Well the new Cowboy's Stadium is in Arlington and the only place I can think of that might be reasonably close is Bodacious BBQ 

 1206 E Division St
Arlington, TX 76011
  (817) 860-4248

It's been a few years since I've eaten there, but they were pretty good if not a bit pricey.

If you find yourself just north on DFW Airport in Grapevine, check out either of these two, 

Bartley's BBQ. We used to eat here often when I worked at DFW Airport. Good ribs!
413 E. Northwest Hwy, Grapevine, Tx
http://www.bartleysbbq.com

Or, if your near the Bass Pro Shops in Grapevine, check out the Hard Eight BBQ. (Technically in Coppell, but right down the road from Bass Pro) Just be sure to hit it at a busy time so the meat is not sitting on the holding pit for too long...
http://hardeightbbq.com/
688 Freeport Parkway, Coppell, Tx.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Oct 20, 2009)

Bone Daddy's, Twin Peaks...Went to Rudy's in Houston, it was awesome...


----------



## jamesb (Oct 20, 2009)

Forgot... The closest Rudy's to the DFW area is up in Denton, Tx right off of I-35... About a 20 minute drive from DFW Airport.

Both Bone Daddy's and Twin Peaks are fine for various reasons, I wouldn't consider them real BBQ.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Oct 20, 2009)

It's not real BBQ, but it's BBQ....or is it? Can't remember on those two places.  JamesB, what about Mike Anderson's, Sonny Bryan's out there on Harry Hines road/area.


----------



## jamesb (Oct 21, 2009)

Have never been to Mike Anderson's, but Sonny Bryans on Inwood has gone so far down hill, that I could never recommend it beyond a Photo Op type of thing. The only thing would have there again after my last visit would be the onion rings...


----------



## athabaskar (Oct 21, 2009)

Since you'll be in Arlington you might try Cokers (not to be confused with Colter's - ugh). It's on Pioneer Pkwy and I think it's actually in Pantego, but it's within 5 or 6 miles of the stadium. They used to give away free beer, but I think that might have changed with a lot of the previously dry areas converting to wet.

Go Boys!


----------



## ozark rt (Oct 21, 2009)

Not trying to derail this but you are going to love Jerry's house. We were there for the Ark/Tex A&M game and it is the coolest place I've ever watched a football game in. (Of course winning the game helped as well). I found myself watching the video board instaed of the game though. It's unreal.


----------



## budking (Oct 21, 2009)

If you're out my way you could try the Feedstore in Southlake or Up N Smoke in Keller. Not really near Arlington, but figured I should mention them. Good stuff.

http://www.feedstorebbq.com/

&
http://www.upnsmokebbq.com/

JamesB mentioned BassPro in Grapevine...if you do head that way to get a new fishing pole or shotgun, they have a chili cookoff this weekend if you'd like to stop by.  Last year it was 5 bucks a spoon, and lots of fun.


----------

